# Best lift Capacity



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

I'm looking for a tractor for farm use/ hiring myself out. I need to be able lift a 1,000 lb square bale of hay with the FEL. It seem from looking at Kubota's site it seems I need a 40 horse or bigger. Thats bigger and pricier than I was hoping to need. Are there any other brands that have a better lift capacity on the FEL of their 35ish horse tractors. I haven't found much.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I think the ballasting requirments become pretty major with that much weight canting out on a small tractor. I have a 40 horse John Deere 990, and it will lift 1,700 pounds but when you start picking up large bales like that, the weight is so far out..... Can you get by with a 3 point hitch bale spear?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Think we need a little more info. Surely you are not saying you'll be lifting 1,000 bales at a time. What is the weight you'll need to lift? What kind of lifting attachment are you talking about and how far out in front of the pivot point on the FEL is the weight centered? How high up will you be lifting this load?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Mickey, I gather he's lifting the half ton square bales one at a time with a bale spear or forks. Micky is right about how high you're lifting also, as most loader designs pick up less and less the higher you go, by design. I'm thinking you might need a 3 point bale speer myself, or a bigger tractor than you had anticipated. Can you get by with just 2 wheel drive? This will help keep the cost down obviously.


----------



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

Tractor beam is right, I forgot the lbs bit. I might be able to get by using the 3pt. I just checked the lifting capacity for the a 3pt and was surprised at how much it can lift. Thanks TB I think I'm going to find an older 2wd to get me buy until I can afford my dream tractor.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, be sure to give us some photos of what you end up with. Some of the "old school" tractors have some really impressive lift capability.


----------

